# موسوعة صيانة الاجهزه الطبيه"دعوه للجميع"



## م/عبدالله المصري (7 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام علي رسول الله 
وعلي آله وصحابته ومن والاه
وبعد
نقدم لكم في هذا الموضوع المبارك باذن الله تعالي *دليلا شاملا لصيانة الاجهزه الطبيه*
حيث يقوم العضو بعرض مشكلته ونساعده في حلها حلا نموذجيا باذن الله تعالي
ونترك علما ينتفع به 
فاذا كان لدي اي عضو اي استفسار عن 
صيانة جهاز معين 
فليقم بذكر المشكله مع توضيح المعلومات الاتيه:
- اسم الجهاز واستخدامه
- الموديل والشركة المصنعه وبلد المصنع
- نبذه عن الجهاز 
- عرض المشكله بالتفصيل
- يفضل وضع صوره للجهاز وللاجزاء الداخليه له
===
وسوف اقوم بالرد علي استفسارات العضو ومساعدته في حل المشكله باذن الله تعالي
هذا وارجو من الجميع المساهمه معي في انجاح الموضوع بالمشاركه بأي معلومات مفيده
او حلولا عمليه لاي مشكله
*= فرجاء من الجميع المشاركه وعدم كتمان العلم =*
وشكرا لكم ومنتظر تفاعلكم
اخوكم م/عبدالله 
صيانة الاجهزه الطبيه
:84::84::84:
​


----------



## Eng.bamkhramh (8 فبراير 2012)

بصراحة فكرة جدا راااااااااائعة ...
وانا اتشرف اني اكون الأول الي يضع السؤال او المشكلة
انا عندي جهاز
Infuion Pump 
http://www.indiamart.com/yashtechindia/drop-infusion-pumps.html#drop-infusion-pump-mediflow-20
الموقع السابق يوضح الموديل واسم الشركة والمواصفات ....
المشكلة هي ان الجهاز بعد ما يشتغل فترة قدر 1-2 ساعات يسوي Alarm مش عارف ليش مع انه كل شي تمام.. ايضا اريد ان اعمل له معايرة حيث انني عندما اعطيه مثلا 10drop/min يعطيني 11-12 قطرة في الدقيقة ... ياريت تساعدوني كيف اعمله معايرة ...
والف شكر لكم
وجزاكم الله الف خير ....


----------



## Eng.bamkhramh (8 فبراير 2012)

المشكلة الثانية اذا سمحتم لي ..
عندي جهاز Patient Monitor
وهذا موقع ومواصفات واسم الشركة
http://www.ebionet.com/en/html/product/product.php?type1_id=8&page=2
المشكلة الي فيه عند توصيل الجهاز بالكهرباء يشتغل الجهاز طبيعي لكن الشاشة تشتغل بس ما تطلع فيها البارمترات ولا يطلع فيها شي تشوفها منوره لكن صاااااافية ....

اتمنى اني اعرف ليش لأنها بصراحة محيراني ...
مع خالص الشكر والتقدير 
والف شكر لكم ...


----------



## biomedica_engineer (9 فبراير 2012)

اخى العزيز 
تأكد من أن الشاشة تعمل وذلك عن طريق الضغط على زر ضغط الدم فإذا وجدت المضخة تعمل أذا الجهاز يعمل بحالة جيدة وعندها فيجب عليك التأكد من كابل البيانات الذى يغذى ال (lcd) بالبيانات ويكون هذا الكابل موصل البيانات من البروسيسور إلى ال (lcd).
أرجو أن أكون زودتك بالمعلومات الازمة


----------



## mohammed.madani (9 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## Eng.bamkhramh (9 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم
شكرا لك biomedica_engineer على ردك على سؤال 
لكن اخي المشكلة هي ان الشاشة لاتعمل ابدا لذلك لا استطيع تشغيل مضخة الضغط 
بخصوص الكيبل ارى ان جيد ولايوجد به عيوب لكني لست متأكد منه 100% اذن كيف أتأكد؟؟؟

ماذا عن السؤال الثاني لوسمحت؟؟

والف شكر لكbiomedica_engineer


----------



## Eng.bamkhramh (9 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم
شكرا لك biomedica_engineer على ردك على سؤال 
لكن اخي المشكلة هي ان الشاشة لاتعمل ابدا لذلك لا استطيع تشغيل مضخة الضغط 
بخصوص الكيبل ارى ان جيد ولايوجد به عيوب لكني لست متأكد منه 100% اذن كيف أتأكد؟؟؟

ماذا عن السؤال الثاني لوسمحت؟؟

والف شكر لكbiomedica_engineer


----------



## م/عبدالله المصري (10 فبراير 2012)

Eng.bamkhramh قال:


> بصراحة فكرة جدا راااااااااائعة ...
> وانا اتشرف اني اكون الأول الي يضع السؤال او المشكلة
> انا عندي جهاز
> Infuion Pump
> ...


اهلا اخي الكريم 
بارك الله فيك
-بعد اذنك ياتري ما هو نوع الانذار الذي يحدث؟
- بالنسبه للمعايره سنرد عليك خلال يوم ان شاء الله
===========================
بالنسبه للشاشة اخي الكريم فكما قال لك الاخ محمد اختبر الكابل
فان كان الكابل سليم فاغلب المشكله تكون في الاتي:
""جرب اولا شاشة lcd اخري فان عملت فالعطل في الشاشة ذاتها"
وان لم تعمل فابحث في الاتي :
1. كارت الذاكره الذي به البرنامج به مشكله ويمكنك تركيب كارت اخر من جهاز اخر وتري النتيجه
2. من الممكن ان تكون المشكله في دائرة البروسيسور فيمكنك خلع كارت البروسيسور وتنظيفه جيدا ان كان من النوع الذي يمكن خلعه
3.تاكد من وصول اطراف الباور علي اطراف البروسيسور.
متابعين معك لاي استفسارات اخري
​


----------



## م/عبدالله المصري (10 فبراير 2012)

biomedica_engineer قال:


> اخى العزيز
> تأكد من أن الشاشة تعمل وذلك عن طريق الضغط على زر ضغط الدم فإذا وجدت المضخة تعمل أذا الجهاز يعمل بحالة جيدة وعندها فيجب عليك التأكد من كابل البيانات الذى يغذى ال (lcd) بالبيانات ويكون هذا الكابل موصل البيانات من البروسيسور إلى ال (lcd).
> أرجو أن أكون زودتك بالمعلومات الازمة


شكرا اخي م/محمد للرد 
وننتظر منك مزيد من الابداع والتالق 
:77:
​


----------



## م/عبدالله المصري (14 فبراير 2012)

هل من اي جديد؟


----------



## م/عبدالله المصري (14 فبراير 2012)

مشاركه منقوله
=========

 *السلام عليكم جميعا 
سبق وارسلت هذة الرسالة ارجو ان تفيد

هذة مجموعة من الاجهزة الطبية وبعض اهم وظائفها ......الحقيقة كان مطلوب منى تجميعها و فكرت اشارك بيها يمكن تفيد اى حد يبحث عن معلومة 


Name 
Function 
1. 
Defibrillators
An electronic device used to re-establish
normal heart beat.

2. 
Pacemakers

Electric stimulator that produce periodic electric pulse to case heart contraction 
3. 
Spirometry 

To measure changes in long volume 
4. 
Electroencephalography (EEG)

To record potential functions from the brain
5. 
ULTRASOUND
Medical imaging technique that uses high frequency
sound waves and their echoes.
6. 
Electro surgery units


To assist in surgical procedure by providing cutting and homeostasis “stopping bleeding” 
7. 
Hemodialysis machine


machine with a special filter that removes wastes and extra fluids from blood
8. 
Nebulizer
provides a fine mist of medication to the lungs.
9. 
Oxygen Concentrators
electronically powered device with a series of filters that extract oxygen from room air.
10. 
Ventilators
An automatic mechanical/pneumatic device designed to reduce or provide the work required to move gas into and out of the lungs.
11. 
Phototherapy for Newborns
Used to treat neonatal jaundice, this therapy delivers therapeutic light to the baby through a lightweight blanket.
12. 
Continuous Passive Motion Machines
Used for post-surgery patients, these motorized machines move the arms and legs to keep patients mobile and their joints strong.
13. 
MRI: Magnetic Resonance Imaging
modality using
large magnet to generate high-quality visualizations of soft tissue in body.
14. 
Bone Densitometer

A device that measures the strength
and density of bones; often used to determine the risk of
developing osteoporosis.

15. 
C-arm

A mobile fluoroscopy system used for studies
ranging from orthopedics to cardiology.
16. 
CT: Computerized Axial Tomography

modality using fan
beam of X-rays, which rotates around the body to produce
“slices” of human anatomy.

17. 
EKG: Electrocardiogram

a test that records the
electrical activity of the heart, shows abnormal rhythms(arrhythmias or dysrhythmias) and detects heart muscle damage.
18. 
Endoscope

Visual examination of the interior of a hollow
body organ by use of an endoscope.

19. 
Mammography

A diagnostic procedure to detect breast
tumors by the use of X-rays.

20. 
Pulse Ox meter

Computerized monitor and probe that displays a digital percentage readout of a calculated estimate of the patient’s hemoglobin (Hgb) that is saturated with oxygen (SpO2).

21. 
PET: Positron Emission Tomography

modality that
detects radioactive compounds that have been injected into the body to provide information on function rather than structure.
22. 
Electrophoresis 
To measure quantity of the various types of proteins in plasma and urine in clinical laboratory 
23. 
Chromatology 
Separate mixture of substances into component part in chemical laboratory 
24. 
Sphygmomanometer 
For indirect measurement of blood pressure 
25. 
ENG electroneurogram

To measure conductive velocity in peripheral nerve
26. 
Lithotripsy 
Removing kidney stones no invasively without risks 
27. 
Pump ox generator 
Replace the heart ,s pumping action and also the oxygenation provided by lung during surgery 
28. 
Infant Incubators 
For the care of premature newborns
29. 
Anesthesia machine 
To administer volatile anesthetic agents to patient in the operating room through their lungs.
30. 
Drug infusion pump 
Controlled infusion of fluids and drugs to the patient body


السلام عليــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكم 
اختكم sh.s
مصر*​

​


----------



## nehadd (19 فبراير 2012)

انا شاكرا لكم لعملكم المفيد


----------



## Eng.bamkhramh (19 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
بخصوص جهاز المراقبة جربت الطريقة الي قلتوها لكنها ما نجحت وفحصت الكيبل لكني لم اجد مع المستشفى جهاز آخر من نفس النوع لكني لم اعرف ماهو مقصودك بكلامك بحكم ان هذا الجهاز وجهاز Infusion pump هم اول الأجهزة التي يطلب منها اصلاحها .... ماذا تقصد بالآتي مهندس عبدالله ""كارت الذاكره الذي به البرنامج به مشكله ويمكنك تركيب كارت اخر من جهاز اخر وتري النتيجه
2. من الممكن ان تكون المشكله في دائرة البروسيسور فيمكنك خلع كارت البروسيسور وتنظيفه جيدا ان كان من النوع الذي يمكن خلعه
3.تاكد من وصول اطراف الباور علي اطراف البروسيسور."""
وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## Eng.bamkhramh (19 فبراير 2012)

ايضا ياريت بخصوص معايرة جهاز Infusion pump كيف تتم معايرته والتأكد من أن الكمية التي تعطى ثاااااااابتة ؟؟؟؟
وشكراً


----------



## مهندس معدات طبيه (21 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيراً ..

سنتابع معكم هنا دوماً بإذن الله ^^


----------



## مهندس معدات طبيه (21 فبراير 2012)

*





جزاكم الله خيراً ..

سنتابع معكم هنا دوماً بإذن الله ^^



​*


----------



## احمدشوقي الشناوي (3 مارس 2012)

مامدي قانونية اصلاح جهاز طبي تكلفته تزيد عن 75%من قيمة الجهاز الجديد


----------



## م/عبدالله المصري (7 مارس 2012)

nehadd قال:


> انا شاكرا لكم لعملكم المفيد


الشكر لله بارك الله فيك


eng.bamkhramh قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بخصوص جهاز المراقبة جربت الطريقة الي قلتوها لكنها ما نجحت وفحصت الكيبل لكني لم اجد مع المستشفى جهاز آخر من نفس النوع لكني لم اعرف ماهو مقصودك بكلامك بحكم ان هذا الجهاز وجهاز infusion pump هم اول الأجهزة التي يطلب منها اصلاحها .... ماذا تقصد بالآتي مهندس عبدالله ""كارت الذاكره الذي به البرنامج به مشكله ويمكنك تركيب كارت اخر من جهاز اخر وتري النتيجه
> 2. من الممكن ان تكون المشكله في دائرة البروسيسور فيمكنك خلع كارت البروسيسور وتنظيفه جيدا ان كان من النوع الذي يمكن خلعه
> 3.تاكد من وصول اطراف الباور علي اطراف البروسيسور."""
> وجزاك الله الف خير


بارك الله فيك
اقصد انه من الارجح ان تكون المشكله في كارت المعالج الخاص بالشاشه فيمكنك تركيب اخر مكانه وتجربته 
واقصد بكارت الذاكره اي الذاكره الموجوده داخل الشاشه والتي يحمل عليها برنامج التشغيل الخاص بالشاشه


eng.bamkhramh قال:


> ايضا ياريت بخصوص معايرة جهاز infusion pump كيف تتم معايرته والتأكد من أن الكمية التي تعطى ثاااااااابتة ؟؟؟؟
> وشكراً


بخصوص معايرة الجهاز
يوجد بعض المقاومات المتغيره داخل الجهاز يجري بها عملية المعايره عن طريق تغيير قيمها 
ويمكنك الرجوع لكتيب الصيانه الخاص بالجهاز فسيساعدك علي معايرتها


مهندس معدات طبيه قال:


> جزاكم الله خيراً ..
> 
> سنتابع معكم هنا دوماً بإذن الله ^^


شكرا لكم بارك الله فيك


احمدشوقي الشناوي قال:


> مامدي قانونية اصلاح جهاز طبي تكلفته تزيد عن 75%من قيمة الجهاز الجديد


ممكن اخي تشرح اكثر ما المقصود بالضبط؟


----------



## م. الفرا (8 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم
أنا عندي سؤال ,, الاكس ري تيوب يوجد به غاز ام لأ 
و إذا كان فيه ياريت لو حد يعطيني إسمه .. محتاج الإجابة ضروري لو سمحتو  و أتمنى الرد​


----------



## Eng.bamkhramh (9 مارس 2012)

شكراً م/عبدالله المصري

حصلت مقاومة وحيدة لكني لم اعرف كم قيمتها وغيرتها لكن من دون جدوى .هل اغيرها بزيادة ام بنقصان ...
ارجوكم افيدونا 
وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## عماد الابيض (9 مارس 2012)

ماشالله عليكم احنا لساتحنا طلاب يس طلبت مساعدة محد فادني ممكن يامهندسين ممكن ديزان لاي سنسور طبي عشان اسوي محاكة عل labveiw


----------



## suzran (14 مارس 2012)

ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## omar_sool (19 مارس 2012)

Thanks


----------



## عبدالللطيف محمد (20 أبريل 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ايها السادة كنت قد مشكلة واجهتنى من قبل مع جهاز x-ray portable من صنع ايطالى شركة imd ولكن للاسف لم يأبه احد لمشكلتي !!!!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## روح صلاح (21 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم 
انا عندى مشكله مع جهاز patient monitor
mark ace tech
model: vitalmax4000 modular
المشكله الموجوده انه الجهاز يعمل ولكن رعش الشاشة اثناء عمل الجهاز
وعند تغير الشاشة بشاشة اخرى(lcd) لاتتواجد الرعشة فى الشاشة الجديده 
وعند استخدام الشاشة القديمة مع جهاز اخر(كمبيوتر) تعمل طبيعى


----------



## مؤمنة بالله (29 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## م/عبدالله المصري (2 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيكم
واسف لتاخري
وسارد خلال ايام باذن الله


----------



## م/عبدالله المصري (9 يونيو 2013)

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## zima zima (9 يونيو 2013)

شكرا لك باشمهندس على اسهابك وعرضك للفكرة
فالعلم المتتدوال وينتفع به هو ثروتك الحقيقيه
اتمنى لك من الله الزيادة فى العلم
اخوك مهندس صيانة من القاهرة
وفق الله مسعاك


----------



## samirabdalwahab (9 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم وكل عام وانتم بخير 
عندى جهاز سبكتوفتمتر ماركة سبيكول 11 خانات الديجيتال بتعتة يوجد بها بعض الشرط ناقصة فى الخانة الاولى اى الرقم يظهر ولكن به شرطه ناقصة مما اجد صعوبة فى معرفة الرقم فماذا افعل يوجد صورة للجهاز وبارك الله فيكم وشكرا 



​


----------



## ابو ارشد (15 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم 
اخي العزيز عندي جهاز تحميض الافلام الشعاعية الاوتماتيكي نوع كوداك مكسيكي الصنع مش عارف الموديل بالظبط لكنة حديث المشكلة هي بعد تشغيل الجهاز بصورة جيدة وبعد تحميض ثلاثة رقوق شعاعية يبدا ظهور النتيجة داكنة ويبدا بالزايدة السواد بحيث لايمكن الاستفادة منها . علما قمت بتنظيف الفلاتر دون الفائدة ماهو السبب وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبو عابد عبدالله (25 أغسطس 2013)

الله يجزيك كل الخير


----------



## soad.rm (8 سبتمبر 2013)

*السلام عليكم ...
لدي 
جهاز تحميض أفلام KodakM35 X-OmatPROCESSOR معطل أحيانا لايأخذ الفلم بتاتا وأحيانا يأخذ الفلم لكنه يبقى عالق بحوض الماء قبل الوصول للتجفيف علما أنو المحرك من فترة كان فيه مشكلة وتم تبديل الجوانات ..وين ممكن اتكون المشكلة ؟؟ وكلفة الصيانة ؟*


----------



## م/عبدالله المصري (22 يوليو 2014)

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## م/عبدالله المصري (3 ديسمبر 2015)

اين مشاركاتكم ...


----------



## ahmed alzabidi (22 فبراير 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الاخوة المهندسين الافاضل ..ارجو المساعده السريعة 

لدي جهاز من اجهزة العلاج الطبيعي يسمى المغناطيسي العلاجي
يستخدم للمساعدة على التئام الكسور في العظم

اسمه: Magneto 2

اسم الشركة : 
Chinesport

الرقم التسلسلي:
Ch05241111 n



المشكلة :
الجهاز يعمل بشكل طبيعي وعمله يخرج الى الاطار المغناطيسي موجات تولد موجات مغناطيسيه 
الجهاز يعمل طبيعي ولكن بعد دقائق قليله * الشاشه ترجع داكنه ويختفي الاضاءة من الشاشة *ولكن عند تدقيق النظر ماتزال البيانات على الشاشه ومايزال الجهاز يعمل ,فقط تختفي الاضاءة وعند اطفائه وتشغيله مره اخرى ترجع الاضائه ثم تختفي كالمره الاولى ..




ارجو المساعده


----------



## أبو عمر الزعيم (9 مارس 2016)

*جهاز ultrasound ssa-580a 2007*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
أخواني و أخواتي المهندسين عندي جهاز toshiba ultrasound ssa-580a 2007
فيه مشكلة عند أخذ صورة لاي عضو في الجسم تظهر الصورة واضحة لكن يتخلل الصورة سبعة خطوط سوداء من فوق الى تحت.
و لا يوجد معي كاتلوج الصيانة، فعندما فتحت الجهاز و فحصت المخارج للبوردات (يوجد نقاط فحص مكتوب عليها فولتيات) والجهاز شغال، فحصت ووجدت الفولتيات ما عدا البوردة الأخيرة التي يتركب عليها المجسات الثلاثة لم أجد الفولتيات عند نقاط الفحص، طبعا البوردة فيها ريليهات ((relaysكثيرة فهل العطل من هذه البوردة و خصوصا بعض الريليهات التي من الممكن انها تعطلت مع الزمن. أو من أين؟ و هل من الممكن أخذ بوردة من جهاز أخر شغال و نفس الموديل و أجرب على الجهاز؟ و اتمنى من معه كاتلوج الصيانة ان يرسله لي أو يرسل الجزء المخصص بحل المشكلة
أرجو من أخواني مساعدتي بحل المشكلة شاكرا تعاونكم معي.


----------



## محمدالقبالي (21 مارس 2016)

اخي الكريم
الواضح من كلامك ان هناك artifact في الصورة والسبب غالبا ان هناك عطل في بروب Ultrasound. 
و لكي تتاكد قم بتركيب بروب اخر على الجهاز ولاحظ الفرق، او قم بتمرير قطعه حديده من بداية البروب الى اخره ولاحظ الفرق بين كل منطقة وأخرى.
تحياتي


----------



## م علي الطيار (3 أبريل 2016)

شكرا عندي جهاز sysmex لا يعمل وعند التشغيل يعطي رساله بالشاشة مجمموعة التخافيف اقصد الكونتينير قمت بالازم بس وفتحت الجهاز بس من دون جدوى كود ارر 131000000


----------

